# Calling All Mac Shoalers Current And Former



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I am thinking about trying my first serra shoal with macs. Has the attempt been worth it for you? Can you give me any advice other than buy Brazilian, feed often, lower temp? Thanks all.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

do a pair ( i loved my pair..they did so good together).... or do like 7+ with a big tank


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO... Remove all deco. Hideing spots makes them territorial. Big tank. Feed well. Lower temp. ( But that might slow down their growth rate.) My biggest mistake was taking the advice of "giving them places to hide" by haveing a lot of plants, wood, rocks,ect...Took that crap out, and it greatly lowered agression. Too bad it took 6 losses to realise that. Good luck to you if your trying.Ohh. and try getting them a little bigger. Small ones are little terrors!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^this too


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

started with 13 babies now ended up with 3 just added one now have 4 i agree with all the above i think the biggest thing is getting them in a big tank right off the bat.the have room to run ever since i moved mine into a 180 i had a couple of fin nips thats it knock on wood.keeping them well fed also mine get fed 2-3 times daily temp at 74-75 degrees.good luck.also if possible buy them bigger like 4 plus size aggression seems to be less by then.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

if you can get them larger their cannibalism is lower, but then they haven't been together all their life.

your best bet is to post your tank size and see if this is feasible or not to start.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Here is a link to what i wrote about my first experience with trying to shoal macs...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194965-my-mac-cohab-experiance/page__p__2605134__fromsearch__1#entry2605134


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

primetimewise is knowledgable with mac shoaling. Pm him.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Great info guys, thanks. I am hoping to get them as soon as they become available again.
I was planning on putting them in my 72 bow then transfer them to my 150 once they get larger. It sounds like I should just put them in the 150 from the get go.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

sprfunk said:


> Great info guys, thanks. I am hoping to get them as soon as they become available again.
> I was planning on putting them in my 72 bow then transfer them to my 150 once they get larger. It sounds like I should just put them in the *150 from the get go.*


do this


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Then again I am thinking about making these http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/. 
How long until they reach about 4+ inches from about an inch.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

depends i would guess 4-5 months 3 if you realy push it with temp and feeding.all depends i had one that was and still is 2 inches bigger than the rest shes a beast.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Alright sounds like I got a plan now. They should be available in a week or two so I am getting pumped. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

You guys think they would be better off divided then added together? I dont have any experience with them but I'd try it from the get go, getting them used to each other. Whatever you do good luck.


----------

